# I never did get........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......the whole Star Trek / Stars Wars thing, and I still haven't to this very day. 

Do grown adults really like it as much as some seem to portray? 

Is it more-or-less akin to all the little hand-held electronic gadgets that so many are in love with any more and can't seem to function w/o? :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ......the whole Star Trek / Stars Wars thing, and I still haven't to this very day.
> 
> Do grown adults really like it as much as some seem to portray?
> 
> Is it more-or-less akin to all the little hand-held electronic gadgets that so many are in love with any more and can't seem to function w/o? :watching:


For the answer to that, go down to your basement and see if there are any Trekkies or Wookies living there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

An alternate reality for them to hide from reality in. Some use drugs, some drink to much, some it is watching sports, and some even collect guns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> An alternate reality for them to hide from reality in. Some use drugs, some drink to much, some it is watching sports, and some even collect guns.


Who in their right mind would collect guns. I don't get it? :smt102

You only need one..........right?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> ......the whole Star Trek / Stars Wars thing, and I still haven't to this very day.
> 
> Do grown adults really like it as much as some seem to portray?
> 
> Is it more-or-less akin to all the little hand-held electronic gadgets that so many are in love with any more and can't seem to function w/o? :watching:


Olivia Munn(actress) and Aaron Rodgers(Green Bay Packers quarterback) May Be the Ultimate 'Star Wars' Fans
Olivia Munn and Aaron Rodgers May Be the Ultimate ?Star Wars? Fans


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't see the original one until a few years ago, and thought it was entertaining, but not something I would watch twice. Of course, I may not be a good barometer, since I've seen "The Searchers" 15 or 20 times, since 1956. :mrgreen:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I never did get the attraction either - not to the original "Star Wars" or "Lost in Space," or the current movie. These types of movies have always bored me. I guess it's just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it's a generation thing... I was 7 when I saw Star Wars and grew up watching the films that followed into the early 80's. My brother and I had the toys, read the comics, had the bed sheets... it was a part of our childhood. Now I'm in my early 40's with children of my own... took my 6 yr old son to see the new Star Wars this afternoon... we both loved it. It was great seeing my son enjoy his first Star Wars experience, knowing it'll be something he remembers and something we can share. 

I guess if you were older when the original films came out, it may not have been a big deal to you. For those who were growing up in the 70's & 80's... movies like Star Wars, Flash Gordon and The Black Hole were something special... they are a part of our childhood and still entertain today, they are timeless films (to my generation). 

That's my take on it anyway. While I'm a fan, I don't get dressed up or have a collection of toys in my basement.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to assume that it's just me and I'm weird. 

I don't have a favorite movie star, sports team or rock band. I wouldn't walk across the street to meet anyone famous. I would never ask for a photo or autograph of someone famous either. Same goes for any and all politicians. You simply couldn't pay me enough to pose with one for a picture. 

Yeah.....I'm pretty sure it's just me.................:watching:


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

All depends on how you look at it. I've wondered the same thing about golf. I don't get it and you can't explain it to me. Like Furio said in the Sopranos, "Stupida F*****g Game."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Donn said:


> All depends on how you look at it. I've wondered the same thing about golf. I don't get it and you can't explain it to me. Like Furio said in the Sopranos, "Stupida F*****g Game."


Oh Gawd......don't even get me started on golf..............:boxing:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm going to assume that it's just me and I'm weird.
> 
> I don't have a favorite movie star, sports team or rock band. I wouldn't walk across the street to meet anyone famous. I would never ask for a photo or autograph of someone famous either. Same goes for any and all politicians. You simply couldn't pay me enough to pose with one for a picture.
> 
> Yeah.....I'm pretty sure it's just me.................:watching:


Nope, I feel the same way. I love old movies and have dozens of favorites, but the actors are just folks who did their chosen job well, as far as I'm concerned. And, autographs? Forget it. I had a thirty minute conversation, one time, with Neal McCoy, without ever acknowledging that I knew who he was. I was surveying a pipeline across his land with GPS, and he was just curious about it and walked out to where I was at to see what was going on. Very nice guy, who seemed to appreciate a normal conversation. Of course, my daughters beat me up for not getting his autograph.

I liked Robert Mitchum, because he never even saw most of the movies he made. He said he just showed up for work and read the lines the way the director told him to do it. It was just a job with good pay and benefits, to him. He laughed at anyone who made it out to be anything else.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Oh Gawd......don't even get me started on golf..............:boxing:


WHAT?,,lol , it probably tops all the sports games requiring the most demanding skillset


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Golf is a waste of good pasture land, or some could be made into good long range shooting ranges but they are wasted land!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I didn't see the original one until a few years ago, and thought it was entertaining, but not something I would watch twice. Of course, I may not be a good barometer, since I've seen "The Searchers" 15 or 20 times, since 1956. :mrgreen:


 I watched the Searchers and Rio Bravo yesterday Bisley. Great movies. Star Wars? Not so much. I watched the first, that was the end of it. Some of these 20/30 something, basement dwellers are absolutely rabid about it. I don't get it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

It started with Duck Dodgers in the 24th and a half century:

One shot disintegrations.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Golf is a waste of good pasture land, or some could be made into good long range shooting ranges but they are wasted land!


Lol, I agree. The first games of golf were played near the sandy shores of Scotland,,land unusable an unable to grow
or harvest a useful product,, hey !, let's use it to hit a tiny little ball, lol.
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> WHAT?,,lol , it probably tops all the sports games requiring the most demanding skillset


Is golf thought of as a sport.......or a game?

I always thought _sports_ required a bit of physical exertion? :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Is golf thought of as a sport.......or a game?
> 
> I always thought _sports_ required a bit of physical exertion? :watching:


I can see n hear exactly your views on golf, I was of the same opinion.

UNTIL, LOL, I started playing ten years ago.

I've played football, baseball , wrestling, basketball , soccer, boxing ,tennis, track ..Golf requires a different physical conditioning and a set of skills , along with a demanding mental game requirement. As other sport games, each has its own uniqueness 
IMO,Golf has to be among the more difficult to achieve the special skills necessary to play the game at a top level.

Many Professional baseball, basketball, football players try to play golf ,, it takes many years of playing to even play respectable, most give it up ,lol.

I'm not sure if you've ever played golf, but I can understand your position if you've never played the game.

Of course ,Even myself, I mocked the game very hard, lol,

Watching golf on tv before I ever played the game was about as boring as watching paint dry..

I also criticized the physical demands of the game being a fan and participant of other contact sports. I only woke up in the hospital one time. 
I'm hoping the newly found harmful concussion studies has it's faults,lol.

Oh , in regards to game or sport, that has been discussed an argued, I don't know..
I know we have the Olympic Games every four years.

:watching:


----------

